# Need mule training - Indiana



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Anyone know of a mule trainer here in Indiana? I don't have a lot of cash, but don't think I'll be able to get my ~4 year old gelding mule trained by myself...


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

I think I found one in Sheridan, IN - about 50+ miles from me!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Good! I know of a trainer in Scottsburg that will work with mules but they specialize in reining horses and charge accordingly. Last horse we took there was 3 years ago it was 8 something a month and I about had a cow. The previous couple of horses we had taken to them it was 600 a month which I thought was pricey but felt it was worth paying double what I could get it for elsewhere because my horse came home with double the training. 

I've got 1 more horse that needs to go to a trainer to get started and then I should be done. Looking for someone a little more reasonable cost wise to send him to.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

This fellow seems nice enough. I'd like to know a bit more about him, but the woman I bought my "mule" saddle from recommended him. PM me for his information? 

He's told me $400 per month and you bring your own feed if you want feed. I don't. 

He said he works his and some of the Chris Cox method and talked to me at length about what he will be doing. I think he sounded fine. My son said he'd finish the mule for me, but I think I can do that myself. He'll still be green, but rideable. 

I shared with him that I have dealt with Arabs for some years now and that I understand mules are more like Arabs than quiet Quarters. They're a bit more opinionated and wary than horses - more like the Arab mentality...


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

Theres a sizable Amish community in Indiana, try them.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Sheridan is a little far for me, I'm at the southern end of the state. Our farrier is thinking about getting back into training and I'm kinda waiting around for him to make up his mind. After a couple of bad experiences with trainers I'm pretty leery of sending one to anyone I don't know.

Let me know how it goes for you and if he does a good job. I might get desperate enough to take him clear up to Sheridan.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not a professional, but I've trained my horses, mules, donkeys, steer (he rode and drove), hog (he drove), and dog (she drove), all the same way. But I'm in Arizona.


----------



## Ernest Webster (Nov 14, 2020)

Gailann Schrader said:


> I think I found one in Sheridan, IN - about 50+ miles from me
> 
> Who is the trainer i. Sheridan. Several years back a guy in Sheridan was great training my 2 mules. Have lost contact info. Can you give name and number. Need him again


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Qhorseman said:


> Theres a sizable Amish community in Indiana, try them.


The Amish train horses and mules by beating them into submission. My dad used to buy horses from the Amish for skidding logs. They were all so head shy, it was a battle to get a bridle on them.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I sure hope that mule has been trained by now - this thread is from *2012*


----------



## Ernest Webster (Nov 14, 2020)

Gailann Schrader said:


> Anyone know of a mule trainer here in Indiana? I don't have a lot of cash, but don't think I'll be able to get my ~4 year old gelding mule trained by myself...


Looking for a good mule trainer who is reasonable to finish out a green broke 3 1/2 yr mule i bought. Thought it had been already trained more. l live around Brazil In but would take him an hour or two away for right trainer. My email [email protected]


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I have a 6-set DVDs of Brad Cameron's "The Saddle Mule Series." If you pay for shipping, they are yours. Let me know?


----------

